
Your life really does flash before your eyes before you die, study suggests - uptown
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/01/29/life-really-does-flash-eyes-die-study-suggests/
======
visarga
Today, our scientific reporters bring a study based on an advanced brain
scanning technology called "a questionnaire which was sent out to 264 people"
\- because self reporting works, especially when you're half dead.

Participants report stuff such as:

> "I could individually go into each person and I could feel the pain that
> they had in their life... I was allowed to see that part of them and feel
> for myself what they felt".

Thus, consciousness transfer proved. Don't even need to go to Tibet to learn
Pho Wa:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phowa](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phowa)

